# ***Pre War Iver Johnson Tank Bike***



## kz1000 (May 19, 2011)

I was able to get this bike from a picker, took a little time but it's here. According to my catalog it appears to be a 1936 model. Any info is more than welcome


----------



## StevieZ (May 19, 2011)

That Bike is in nice shape considering how old it is.


----------



## twowheelfan (May 19, 2011)

lovely find! tank is awesome! no info for you tho. thanks for showing it off. post some pics when you have it cleaned up and rolling!


----------



## kccomet (May 19, 2011)

great bike if its for sale im interested thanks


----------



## bricycle (May 19, 2011)

Put a front wheel on it, clean it a little and go, man, go! Awesome bike! yea, I'd say '34-'36


----------



## Larmo63 (May 19, 2011)

Serious bike! You could make quite a nice rider out of this.... Congratulations!


----------



## rustyspoke66 (May 19, 2011)

Love those Iver's, don't see them show up with the tank very often.


----------



## DonChristie (May 19, 2011)

What a nice bike! It appears to be a SuperMoBike. The years mentioned seem right. What are you gonna do with it? Sure would look nice next to mine!


----------



## DonChristie (May 20, 2011)

http://www.oldroads.com/pqdb_img.asp?p=fdbdown.asp?240&mod=Super_Mobicycle&mak=Iver_Johnson

http://community-2.webtv.net/nbt4952/BILLSBICYCLEPAGE/


----------



## kz1000 (May 20, 2011)

Thanks, You got that "thumbnail" pic from me, I have that poster still


----------



## dxmadman (May 21, 2011)

IS that a 20 ? That is sure a sweet find! I love the detail on the stem. Cool looking truss set up. I like it!


----------

